
Why Adobe AIR Is Not Google Gears, Prism, JavaFX or Silverlight - pius
http://ruby.sys-con.com/read/514448.htm
======
tonystubblebine
The article was fine to skim but when I went to find out more about the other,
Tim Negris, I found that he was recently the VP/Marketing at SCO. Weird.
<http://ir.sco.com/ReleaseDetail.cfm?releaseid=170511>

